# Does Barbra own a Hav?



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Check out the current issue of People magazine (Dec. 3rd, has some wife killer on the cover) and turn to page 14. There's a pix of Barbra Steisand before her Las Vegas concert surrounded by famous well-wishers, and Barbra is holding what appears to be a white Hav. He resembles my Biscuit. :jaw: What do you think??


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

LOL, she definitely does. I have never seen it but she has talked about the dog on TV. I think a number of forum members said that is where they first learned about the breed.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Like Anne said, she talks about her Hav on The View constantly. I think once she claimed he could talk... just like Gucci!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Isn't it Barbara Walters that has talked about her Havanese on TheView it is suppose to say "MaMa". Don't know about Steisand....LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes, it is Barbara Walters who has a Hav - her name is Cha Cha. That is how I first found out about Havs, but wasn't shopping at that time. It was probably 2 yrs later that I decided that a Hav was going to be my next dog. I don't know about Streisand. I'll have to get the magazine.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I can't find the picture. I did find something that said she had a poodle. Another site said a Coton de Tuler how would we find out for sure?


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes - it is Barbara Wa Wa - Walters - that is how my friend Donna convinced me it was the dog for me .. Lol 
Of course she is right !!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, I already know that Barbara Walters has one. But this is Barbra STREISAND. The pic is on page 14 of the Dec 3rd issue of People, now on the stands. It is def. either a Hav or possibly a Coton, I think. I don't think it's a poodle.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amy is this the dog in the magazine? 
http://celebritydogwatcher.com/?cat=61


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Yes, I already know that Barbara Walters has one. But this is Barbra STREISAND. The pic is on page 14 of the Dec 3rd issue of People, now on the stands. It is def. either a Hav or possibly a Coton, I think. I don't think it's a poodle.


How do I get to page 14? The web site doesn't have a page by page that I found. 
The way it is groomed looks a lot like a bichon frise wish her web site told us.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry, Amy! I thought you were talking about Barbara Walters. :doh:

I just looked at the picture, and it looks more like a Bichon Frise to me, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am thinking coton, but she could be a bichon or a hav. I guess I will have to buy People this month so I can see more pictures of her.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is a google link that describes it as a poodle.

It just doesn't look like a poodle to me...????

http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=575861


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I had to laugh at this. She is as nuts about this dog as we all are about ours! Here she is singing to him on a tour in Paris.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh wow!!!!! LOL! That's a hoot!!!! ound:

Next time my husband calls me the Crazy Dog Lady, I'll have to point out this video! heh.

So what is the verdict on this dog? Maltipoo? or Havipoo?

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

could be either or a bichon. def not a poodle--- the tail is too long.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Oops sorry I thought you were talking about theother Barbara too. I think it looks morelike a bichon then a poodle.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

It looks alot like my bichon! But it could possibly be a Coton.....definitely NOT a poodle and NOT a mix of any kind. Cute dog....Barbra is one of my favs!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Oh wow!!!!! LOL! That's a hoot!!!! ound:
> 
> Next time my husband calls me the Crazy Dog Lady, I'll have to point out this video! heh.
> 
> ...


You can make a poodle coat look like a lot of different things so it may be one. If so it hasn't had it's tail docked. Doesn't she have stage fright? The dog may be with her to help her handle that.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh you guys are so great. Thanks for all the fun replies. Yes, Leeann, that's the dog. And Marie thanks for all those different pix of the dog. And Karen, the You Tube video is incredible. Wow, good sleuthing.

That dog really doesn't look like any poodle I've ever seen, even w/its coat untrimmed. Someone online surmised it is a Maltipoo or Bichonpoo. I know a lot of Bichons and its coat is certainly much more like a Hav's, esp. in the People Magazine pic. Let me see if I can find it online & post the link. 

Anyway, yes, Barbra is an even nuttier dog nut than we are, lol !!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

In this article, Barbra says that Samantha is a poodle.

You can see a little better picture of Samantha with Barbra & Oprah on this page (scroll down a bit).

There are four pictures of Samantha and Barbra on this page. If I had to guess, I would have thought Samantha is a Bichon, but if Barbra says she is a poodle, then she's probably a poodle.

I thought it was interesting that her dog before this was Sammy (male) and then she got Samantha. Sounds like she likes the name!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I looked at all those pics and it still doesn't look like a poodle to me. More like a Bichon, or a mix.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I took a good look at those pics and to me it looks like a poodle mix, either a bichon-poodle or a maltese-miniture poodle mix.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

When she said that it was a poodle, I figured it was probably a miniature poodle also (vs. toy poodle or standard poodle). As for the tail, I'm seeing more and more poodles with tails that aren't docked. I have a feeling that docking tails will be less common down the road.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Someone forgot to give that poodle legs 

Amanda


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, thanks Kimberly for all those pix. Maybe someone TOLD Barbra it was a poodle when she got it, but it is nothing like any poodle I've ever seen. Its body is so floppy, just like my Biscuit. Have you ever held a floppy poodle (or even a Bichon?) Never. In the pic w/Oprah, she looks just like Biscuit as a puppy. Not a poodle face or body or tail. Even the coat isn't right for a poodle. So maybe a mix. Oh well, she's a very cute dog, and Barbra is obviously smitten. Kimberly, you are right about the name~~I didn't catch that.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Maybe it is a poodle mix. I find that malipoos look a lot like havanese in the face and coat.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Amanda, ound: I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Acording to Barbara's official site, that dog, Samantha is a Coton De Tulear. I e-mailed them and asked and that was the reply.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Nancy, you are the best!! Thanks for clearing up the mystery!!! 

So our instincts were correct, def. not a poodle. 
Interestingly, there are a ton of Cotons where I live, even more than there are Havanese. There are at least 6 where I walk, and Biscuit loves them all, esp. one called Harry, LOL.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Nancy thanks for setting the record streight!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

OK....whew....I was thinking I either needed glasses or needed to go back to Dog Univ.! The coton's look alot like the bichons and a bigger version of the maltese.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I thought I'd add this to the thread..... Just found out in Sat.'s local paper that tennis pro, Venus Williams owns a Havanese names Harold! There is a large photo of her kissing her Hav. Apparently he co-starred with her in a commercial promoting the coverage of tournaments leading to the Open. (Her sister, Serena, owns a Jack Russell and a Maltese)

News you need to know........ lol

Here's the link to the story in the NY Times: http://www.nytimes.com/doubleclick/DARTIframe.html Too bad they don't show the large picture that the Mtl. Gazette showed.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I dunno....looks like a Bolognese to me. They're also a 'member' of the Bichon family. I did some research into these guys as well, but they are really rare and supposedly much more sedate than bichons, cotons or havanese.

View attachment 25099


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

marjrc said:


> I thought I'd add this to the thread..... Just found out in Sat.'s local paper that tennis pro, Venus Williams owns a Havanese names Harold! There is a large photo of her kissing her Hav. Apparently he co-starred with her in a commercial promoting the coverage of tournaments leading to the Open. (Her sister, Serena, owns a Jack Russell and a Maltese)
> 
> News you need to know........ lol
> 
> Here's the link to the story in the NY Times: http://www.nytimes.com/doubleclick/DARTIframe.html Too bad they don't show the large picture that the Mtl. Gazette showed.


Marj, funny how such old threads pop up now and then. I think we have two or three celebrity & Hav threads around here somewhere.

To add to Venus, I always want to make sure that Seal & Heidi Klum are mentioned as Hav owners also. I'm pretty fond of Seal. LOL


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I didn't know that, Kimberly! cool.

Pat, she definitely has a havanese and in the picture that appeared in my paper, it looks like one, a sable that is trimmed down.


----------

